# Post count is broken !



## Chacal (Dec 2, 2004)

At least, crothian's one. 

Funny ! 

Chacal


----------



## Gez (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, it made me chuckle, too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 2, 2004)

Gives me chucles too and something to shoot for in the next 6 years!


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone know how high he got before it tilted?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> Anyone know how high he got before it tilted?




What you wanna know when it happens to you?

I tell you .. when hell freezes over.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> Anyone know how high he got before it tilted?




It happenes whenever I get high....I just sort of tilt over and fall down......


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 3, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> What you wanna know when it happens to you?




No, I'm not that ambitious, just curious.

Crothian - good one.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 3, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> Anyone know how high he got before it tilted?



I think it was 11 million...mmmm...11 billion!    

Like any one looked at his post count, that is like thinking you are well endowed then seeing a horse, my ego is just fine not knowning.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2004)

Postcount means nutkin, anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> Anyone know how high he got before it tilted?




that info is classified.....so if you loook around the boards one can actually find out....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that info is classified.....so if you loook around the boards one can actually find out....



 Wow.  That's a lot of posts!

Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Ya, I sleep a lot......


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe he's sleep-posting?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 3, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe he's sleep-posting?



 Well, I don't know if *he* is, but that would explain a lot of posts.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know if *he* is, but that would explain a lot of posts.




Hey now!!  And what's with the * around the he?


----------

